# Cherche AGL OMT



## PowerMike (29 Octobre 2000)

Quelqu'un pourrait m'indiquer où trouver un AGL OMT pour mac de préférence gratuit ...


----------



## JackSim (29 Octobre 2000)

Qu'est-ce qu'un AGL OMT ?


------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## PowerMike (29 Octobre 2000)

Un programme pour faire de l'analyse et conception orientée objet en OMT. Pour faire des diagrammes de classes etc.


----------



## PowerMike (29 Octobre 2000)

accessoirement ça génére aussi du code


----------



## Cocoa (29 Octobre 2000)

ObjectPlant permet la modelisation en UML.

Versiontracker.com

recherche ObjectPlant....


----------



## PowerMike (31 Octobre 2000)

merci


----------



## PowerMike (31 Octobre 2000)

merci


----------

